

Free Work: My letter to dev community  - praveenyadav
http://pyadav.github.com/2013/02/my-letter-to-dev-community/

======
jonsterling
Please don't do free work for other people. If you want to build something
without getting paid, let it be a really cool project that you can call your
own!

~~~
saiko-chriskun
This.

